# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  IPsec  چیست  مقاله آموزشی !

## mohsen.amiri.besheli

معرفی معماری امنیتی Internet )IPSec( *محسن امیری بشلی*  

 *Introducing Internet Protocol*
* Security * 
*چکیده*  با نظر به رشد روز افزون استفاده از شبکه های مبتنی بر IPsec  و مشکلات موجود برروی  این شبکه ها که اکثر آن به دلیل عدم رعایت موازین تصویب شده توسط منابع اصلی است تصمیم بر این داریم که با معرفی جزئی این شبه پروتکل امنیتی به بحث برروی نقاط حساس آن بپردازیم در این مقاله پروتکل IPsec به صورت زیر معرفی شده است . Introducing      tcp/ip Why we need      IPsecIPsec basic      instructions transport and Tunnel Which      Kernel can work with ipsecDetails of      IP sec in OS platforms 
*زبان این مقاله فارسی بوده و می توانید از لینک زیر  دانلود کنید  
*

http://mohsenamiri.org/site/index.ph...d=30&Itemid=40

----------


## s_1366

از این لینک  نمی شه دانلود کرد
من اون رو لازمدارم
لطفاکمک کنید

----------


## kusha313

با سلام
متاسفانه لینکی که دوستمان در سال 87 گذاشته اند الان قابل بازشدن نیست از دوستانی که در این زمینه اطلاعاتی دارند یا لینکی رو میشناسند که بتونه ipsec رو معرفی و توضیح بده ممنون میشم کمک کنه 
من به این اطلاعات احتیاج دارم

----------


## mnajafi

ip security یا ipsec رشته ای از پروتکل هاست که برای ایجاد *** مورد استفاده قرارمی گیرند. مطابق با تعریف ietf (internet engineering task force)وتکل ipsec به این شکل تعریف می شود: یک پروتکل امنیتی در لایه شبکه تا خدمات امنیتی رمزنگاری را تامین کند. خدماتی که به صورت منعطفی به پشتیبانی ترکیبی از تایید هویت، جامعیت، کنترل دسترسی و محرمانگی بپردازد. در اکثر سناریوها مورد استفاده،ipsec به شما امکان می دهد تا یک تونل رمزشده را بین دو شبکه خصوصی ایجاد کنید.همچنین امکان تایید هویت دو سر تونل را نیز برای شما فراهم می کند.اما ipsec تنها به ترافیک مبتنی بر ip اجازه بسته بندی و رمزنگاری می دهد و درصورتی که ترافیک غیر ip نیز در شبکه وجود داشته باشد، باید از پروتکل دیگری مانند gre در کنار ipsec استفاده کرد. ipsec به استاندارد de facto در صنعت برای ساخت *** تبدیل شده است.بسیاری از فروشندگان تجهیزات شبکه، ipsec را پیاده سازی کرده اند و بنابراین امکان کار با انواع مختلف تجهیزات از شرکت های مختلف، ipsec را به یک انتخاب خوب برای ساخت *** مبدل کرده است.
انواع ipsec ***
شیوه های مختلفی برای دسته بندی ipsec *** وجود دارد اما از نظر طراحی، ipsec برای حل دو مسأله مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد:
1- اتصال یکپارچه دو شبکه خصوصی و ایجاد یک شبکه مجازی خصوصی
2- توسعه یک شبکه خصوصی برای دسترسی کاربران از راه دور به آن شبکه به عنوان بخشی از شبکه امن
بر همین اساس، ipsec *** ها را نیز می توان به دو دسته اصلی تقسیم کرد:
1- پیاده سازی lan-to-lan ipsec
این عبارت معمولا برای توصیف یک تونل ipsec بین دو شبکه محلی به کار می رود. در این حالت دو شبکه محلی با کمک تونل ipsec و از طریق یک شبکه عمومی با هم ارتباط برقرار می کنند به گونه ای که کاربران هر شبکه محلی به منابع شبکه محلی دیگر، به عنوان عضوی از آن شبکه، دسترسی دارند. ipsec به شما امکان می دهد که تعریف کنید چه داده ای و چگونه باید رمزنگاری شود. 
2- پیاده سازی remote-access client ipsec
این نوع از *** ها زمانی ایجاد می شوند که یک کاربر از راه دور و با استفاده از ipsec client نصب شده روی رایانه اش، به یک روتر ipsec یا access server متصل می شود. معمولا این رایانه های دسترسی از راه دور به یک شبکه عمومی یا اینترنت و با کمک روش dialup یا روشهای مشابه متصل می شوند. زمانی که این رایانه به اینترنت یا شبکه عمومی متصل می شود، ipsec client موجود بر روی آن می تواند یک تونل رمز شده را بر روی شبکه عمومی ایجاد کند که مقصد آن یک دستگاه پایانی ipsec،مانند یک روتر، که بر لبه شبکه خصوصی مورد نظر که کاربر قصد ورود به آن را دارد، باشد. در روش اول تعداد پایانه های ipsec محدود است اما با کمک روش دوم می توان تعداد پایانه ها را به ده ها هزار رساند که برای پیاده سازی های بزرگ مناسب است.
ساختار ipsec
ipsec برای ایجاد یک بستر امن یکپارچه، سه پروتکل را با هم ترکیب می کند:
1- پروتکل مبادله کلید اینترنتی (internet key exchange یا ike)
این پروتکل مسئول طی کردن مشخصه های تونل ipsec بین دو طرف است. وظایف این پروتکل عبارتند از:
- طی کردن پارامترهای پروتکل
- مبادله کلیدهای عمومی
- تایید هویت هر دو طرف
- مدیریت کلیدها پس از مبادله
ike مشکل پیاده سازی های دستی و غیر قابل تغییر ipsec را با خودکار کردن کل پردازه مبادله کلید حل می کند. این امر یکی از نیازهای حیاتی ipsecاست. ike خود از سه پروتکل تشکیل می شود: 
skeme - مکانیزمی را برای استفاده از رمزنگاری کلید عمومی در جهت تأیید هویت تامین می کند.
oakley - مکانیزم مبتنی بر حالتی را برای رسیدن به یک کلید رمزنگاری، بین دو پایانه ipsec تامین می کند.
isakmp - معماری تبادل پیغام را شامل قالب بسته ها و حالت گذار تعریف می کند.
ike به عنوان استاندارد rfc 2409 تعریف شده است. با وجودی که ike کارایی و عملکرد خوبی را برای ipsec تامین می کند، اما بعضی کمبودها در ساختار آن باعث شده است تا پیاده سازی آن مشکل باشد، بنابراین سعی شده است تا تغییراتی در آن اعمال شود و استاندارد جدیدی ارائه شود که ike v2 نام خواهد داشت.
2- پروتکل encapsulating security payload یا :esp
این پروتکل امکان رمزنگاری، تأیید هویت و تامین امنیت داده را فراهم می کند.
3- پروتکل سرآیند تأیید هویت (authentication header یا ah):
این پروتکل برای تأیید هویت و تامین امنیت داده به کار می رود.
microrayaneh.com

----------


## omid1979

سلام 
این مطالب رو من برای پروژه امنیت شبکه در دانشگاه آماده کرده بودم . امیدوارم که به دردتون بخوره . 
استفاده ازش آزاده فقط منبع رو ذکر کنید . 

http://www.linuxsol.com/linuxsol/news.php?newsid=101

موفق باشید

----------


## gole_yakh743

تک تک وضایف پروتکل IKE رو توضیح کامل دهید من متوجه نمی شم متشکرم

----------

